# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Were Angels Just Lucid Dreams? - Religion Dispatches

## Dream Guide Team

*Were Angels Just Lucid Dreams?**Religion Dispatches*The headline Biblical Angels Were Just 'Lucid Dreams' intrigued me. According to the article, participants in a recent study who were instructed to try to visualize angels during states of *lucid dreaming* had, in some cases, succeeded in having *...***

----------

